# Frage zu Frames



## janosch (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Für die Firma in der ich arbeite muss ich eine Homepage basteln   . Meine Chefin hat ein Spezielen Wunsch dieser ist allerdings nur mit Frames machbar(Menue soll immer sichtbar sein). Wie kann ich es verhindern, das nur einzelne Frameseiten geladen werden z.B. User ruft die url  http://www.bla.de/menue.html anstelle der index.html auf und bekommt somit nur das Menu Frame zu sehen aber sonst nix von der Seite. Jetzt kann man doch irgendwie abfragen wie die Seite aufgerufen wurde. Nur wie geht das?

mfg Janosch

P.S. Wenn möglich ohne Javascript


----------



## fluessig (1. Juli 2004)

Hmm, 
in JavaScript geht das so:
http://javascript.internet.com/page-details/content-protector.html
Aber ich glaub nicht, dass du ohne JS eine Chance hast.


----------



## janosch (1. Juli 2004)

hmmm ich hätte da an PHP gedacht müste doch irgendwie gehen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Juli 2004)

Ohne JavaScript hast du da nicht wirklich eine Chance, es sei den du nimmst PHP ( mit HTML Teilen - logisch ) oder Server Side Includes ( für Menü, etc. ).

EDIT:

Bei PHP guck mal nach include()....


----------



## janosch (1. Juli 2004)

hmmm kann man  in php irgendwie abfragen wie eine url aufgerufen worden ist(lokal oder von ausen)? wenn ja solte der rest ja kein problem mehr sein.


----------



## Yami Malik (1. Juli 2004)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Willst du das das Menu immer zusehen ist.

Dazu musst du den Frames Namen gebe.


```
<frame src="news.html" name="News">
```

und dann musst du bei den Links folgenden Code ein geben:


```
<a href="impress.html" target="News">
```

Das sind nur Beispiel. 
Ich hoffe ich habe dir geholfen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Juli 2004)

Vor kurzem hatten wir selbiges Thema schon einmal.....um mich nicht zu wiederholen, -->http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=837143#post837143


----------



## Bonus (3. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Hmm,
> in JavaScript geht das so:
> http://javascript.internet.com/page-details/content-protector.html
> Aber ich glaub nicht, dass du ohne JS eine Chance hast. *



funktioniert das auch, wenn der Link in nem popup geöffnet werden soll? Weil die komplette page in ein Popup included ist...


----------



## fluessig (3. Juli 2004)

Sollte es bei den modernen Browsern und den Usergewohnheiten überhaupt noch popups geben?

Du hast bestimmt so eine schreckliche Fullscreenpage, die alle Browserelemente ausblendet. Du kannst das Script ja ausprobieren. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es da auch funktioniert.


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Bonus _
> *funktioniert das auch, wenn der Link in nem popup geöffnet werden soll? Weil die komplette page in ein Popup included ist... *



du kannst in einem Fenster per _window.opener_ ermitteln, ob das Fenster per _window.open()_ erzeugt wurde

```
if(window.opener)
{
//Ich bin ein Popup
}
else
{
//zur das Popup öffnenden Seite weiterleiten
}
```

Ansonsten schliesse ich mich den Ausführungen meines Vorredners vorbehaltlos an :suspekt:
...zum Glück gibts ja Popupblocker

....um aufs Thema zurückzukommen.... das "Nachladen" eines Framesets sollte ohne Weiteres mit PHP möglich sein....

wie schon erwähnt...Session anlegen beim Aufruf der Seite mit  der Framesetdefinition..... wird ein Frame ohne gültige Session aufgerufen-->Weiterleiten zu Framesetseite.


----------

